# (YBA) Moth travels to Little Peace Town



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

A young monk travels to the gates of Little Peace Town.  He says to himself, "Perhaps here I can find heroes to defeat the evil in the Red Star Temple."

-----

*Moth*
Natural Hits: 3 (6 total)
Hits Defeated: 9
Saved Experience: 0
Styles: Student of the Panther
Powers: Dirty Trick, Chair Shot
Yen: 2
Possessions: 
* Heavy Robes (armor, +1 hit)
* Lesser Wardspell (shield, +2 hits)
* Metal Ball (?)
* Dagger (+1 to Dagger moves)
* Red Star Pendant (+1 to Northstar and Ruby moves)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth arrives in the Village of Little Peace town on the Night of the Wolf.

As Moth approaches the east gates he sees two dark clad robes guarding the gate, they remain silent as he approaches.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth bows.  "Greetings, gentle guardians, at this late hour.  I humbly beg admittance to your peaceful town."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

The strange creatures remain totally motionless.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth lingers for a few moments, then determines that the robed figures have no intention of admitting him.  "Then I shall wait until morning," he states philosophically.  Walking a good distance from the gates, he settles himself under a tree.  Tracing a design around him to waken him should any creature attempt to molest him, he curls up in his blankets to sleep until morning.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth awakens on the Dawn of the Lotus Blossum, the two creatures are no longer at the gate, instead a lone human guard stands there.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth approaches the man at the gate.  Bowing, he says, "I am called Moth, and I request entry to this town, good sir."  He sizes up the fellow as he waits for a response.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

The guard looks at Moth sizing him up equally, Moth notices the guard looks very young probably not even 15. 

"And by whose authority do you seek entry ? "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth blinks.  "Authority?" he asks in evident surprise.  "Is this not a free town?  I merely seek food and shelter, and the opportunity to speak with other civilized persons.  I represent no one, unless I may be said to represent the citizens of Reddawn who crave aid against the evil that lurks within the Red Star Temple, though I hold no authority in the matter."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

"Yes, of course this is a free town, unfortunately without something to vouchsafe you or someone's authority to enter, it is tradition that you be tested in combat before you enter. "

OOC= You missed the three free passes in I gave out a long time ago when this started up.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth smiles.  "I'd welcome a bit of exercise," he says.  "Who shall I be fighting, and what are the terms of the match?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

" I shall be your opponent" as the guard speaks his face appears to grow hairy and claws grow out of his finger nails, he howls as he drops into the wolf stance. 

Young Werewolf
CR 4
Hits 4
Yen Factor: 2
Master of the Tricky Wolf  (Taught)  
Student of the Ruby Claw (Taught)  
Expert of the Ferocious Fang (Taught) 
Dirty Trick 
Sneaky Trick 
Unholy Warrior 

Moth goes first.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Raising his wardspell to shield him against the fiery-eyed werewolf, Moth replies, "I must say, this is not at all what I expected from such a peacefully-named town."  That said, he attempts to grab the creature in a headlock.

*The unicorn speaks on top of the brush; shields the descent of the fires!*

(Note: for the duration of the bout, Moth will strike to subdue.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

The invincible crane withers the peaks; absorbs the beauty of the sickle!
Sneaky Trick: Peaks

The werewolf attacks, seeming not at all concerned by Moth's mercy. It rushes the monk into rough uneven ground where making good use of the location it savages the monk for 2 Hits.

"The name is appropriate with a little thought" It growls.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Having been knocked to the ground by the werewolf's fierce assault, Moth goes for its legs.

*The willow lies through the wastelands; shields against the tempest of the river!*

Hits: 4


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

The chimera blasts the rapids; leaps over the energy of the field!

The werewolf continues its attack clawing and biting the downed warrior for 1 Hit.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth cries out in desperation to the spirits of the earth, who rise up and lash out at the werebeast.

*Chair Shot!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Getting back on his feet, Moth moves into a more defensive stance, using the shell of his magical shield to guard him until he can lash out with a powerful rending attack.

*The turtle rends the ravine; shields the descent of the holy ground!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

The hammer breaks the desert; fends off the throw of the feline!

Moth manages to strike the werewolf. rending it for 1 Hit!

Hits 2


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

"This all seems quite unnecessary," says Moth, panting with pain and exertion.  "Surely, killing visitors serves your town poorly?"  As he speaks, he attempts once more to grapple the werewolf.

*The ki-rin sings before the beach; grasps the energy of the barrens!*

(Hits: 3)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

The scorpion brutalizes the peaks; shields against the throw of the garden!

The werewolf continues its assault brutally ripping and tearing Moth for 2 Hits!

"If you cannot defeat me, you won't survive long enough to be of any use. "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

"I think ill of your intentions, sir.  Spirits of air and darkness, protect me!"  Moth calls down a black fog, and when it lifts, he is gone.

*Dirty Trick!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Escaping the combat, Moth travels some distance away from the town, giving himself time to heal.  "This place seems possessed of its own evils," he says to himself.  "It seems I must investigate, though if this place also proves to contain dangers beyond my power to overcome, then I must once again travel elsewhere."

Come the evening, he returns to the town, but instead of coming within sight of the gates, he looks for a place where he might conceivably scale the walls unseen.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth notices a broken section of wall he could climb on the east side of town. 

Evil Wall 
Progress to Goal 3
CR 2 
Toughness x1 
Yen Factor : 1


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 4, 2002)

Moth climbs a nearby oak and jumps from a low-hanging branch to a spot partway up the wall.  Grasping at small holes in the masonry that appear to have been gnawed out by rats (if rats ate masonry), he climbs...

*The oak rends the village; grasps the efforts of the rodent!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 5, 2002)

The mantis speaks over the shrine; parries the offensive of the holy ground!

Moth easily makes it a 3rd of the way up the wall.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 5, 2002)

Climbing the wall like lightning, Moth still has time to compose a haiku:

_"A town of small peace
holds little peace in its walls.
Where can peace be found?"_

*The lightning poetically storms the island; shields the terror of the wind!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 5, 2002)

The dragon flips atop the glade; avoids the violence of the canine!

Moth easily makes it up another 3rd of the wall.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 5, 2002)

Moth yanks out a stone just below the top of the wall and uses the resulting socket as a handhold.

* The mantis strikes below the fountain; avoids the drive of the bone!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 6, 2002)

The claw moves atop the temple; defends against the gaze of the lash!

Moth makes it over the wall, recieving 2 Hits Defeated for his trouble and finds himself inside the town. A path runs, North-South and another past runs West, there are 3 houses within easy reach.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 6, 2002)

Moth slinks over to the nearest house with lights in its windows, and peers inside.  (If none of the nearby houses are lighted, he’ll head north along the path until he finds one.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 7, 2002)

Moth peaks in the window and sees an old man casually eating a steak with a knife and fork, he looks up and calls out, 

"Come in, Come in! Its rare to see a new face around here. What can I do for you ? "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 7, 2002)

_This old man seems harmless enough,_ thinks Moth, _save for his bloody appetite.  Could all the people in this town be werewolves?  That would be most unfortunate._

Moth bows to the old man, and enters the house.  "I thank you for your offer, honored elder," he says.  "But there is little that I might desire, other than such conversation as you might see fit to provide.  Would it be inappropriate for me to inquire regarding the history of the town?  I know little enough of the subject, and surely an aged gentleman such as yourself would know much of its past.  In return, I might offer some news of the world outside, or perhaps a bit of music to lighten your evening."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 7, 2002)

"Ah, yes I can tell you a little about the history of this place, but I suppose you should be more specific as to how far back you wish to  go, much has happened in this area and the forest outside it.  I welcome your company, I'm sorry I don't have any other food here for you but unexpected visitors are rare around here for some reason."


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 8, 2002)

"Thank you for your offer of food," Moth politely replies, "but I have already dined, and will not be hungry for some time, except insofar as I hunger for knowledge.  And as my knowledge of this place is fragmentary at best, it might behoove us to begin at the beginning.  If you would, honored elder, tell me of the beginnings of this place."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 8, 2002)

"Very well then youngling, this town was built around 200 years ago on a place that could be called a possibility node, a place where Light and Dark have met in battle for centuries, it tips in balance from one of these to another as time goes on, in the caverns underneath this town lay many fallen warriors of light and darkness and it is rumoured that the greatest of Light and Dark are arrayed in struggle somewhere here today. But what is knows is that the cycle has repeated itself and that amongst those below lie many of these Greatest, some do not rest easy in the sleep of death,  this turn is ruled over by its mayor and his daughter, for some reason she likes the cemetary and can probably be found there at night. This town is the work of the Mayor's ancestors. There are rumours of dark things in this town but I must lay your mind to rest their is nothing of any danger here now, the cycle is in a middle point when neither light nor dark dominate and contrary to any rumours you may have heard there is certainly not 2 demon lords in this town, nor is there a vampire lord, or an ancient lich all of these are merely figments of some bards mind, yes.  "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 8, 2002)

Moth's head spins with this information.  "Fascinating," he says.  "I had not heard such rumors, but I shall be sure to discount them should they reach my ear.  Now, I believe that you had mentioned something about the forest near the town?  And I am also curious as to how this town attained its current name, for it is indeed an unusual one."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 8, 2002)

"Yes, outside the walls and to the east lies the Peacewood Forest, full of perfectly normal animals and the occasional traveller. The town was named Little Peace Town, because its a Peaceful Small Town."


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 9, 2002)

"I see," Moth replies softly, bringing forth a wooden flute.  "Thank you, elder.  And now, for my part, what would you hear of me?  I can tell you certain travelers' tales I have heard, of war in the lands of Lord Lao, of the adventures of such notables as the elf-priest Monderefal and the warrior Cait Sith, and of the horror that haunts the village of Yin's Mouth.  Or if you prefer, I might play a melody or two, in either the Northern, the Imperial, the Provincial or the Xiang-Xia style."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

"Tell me something of the world outside the walls. What it is I leave to you"


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 9, 2002)

Moth settles back and tells the old man, at some length, what he knows of recent events in the nearby provinces, along with rumors of the political situation in the capital.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 9, 2002)

The man listens intently to what Moth is telling him, nodding here and there when Moth is finished the old man stands up and suddenly grabs a knife of the table hurling it at Moth. Moth notices that the old man is now a palish white and his face has lost its features

Chair Shot!

Doppleganger
CR 5
Hits 5
Yen Factor: 4
Master of the Unseen Fist
Dirty Trick 
Chair Shot
Flexible Style
Possessions: Sharp Fork (+1 Trident), Sharp Knife (+1 Dagger)


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 10, 2002)

"This is a town of demons!"  Moth reels back as the knife pierces his shoulder.  Infuriated, he yanks it out of the wound and stabs at the doppleganger with it!

*The panther thrusts the bluff; parts the quickening of the bird!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 10, 2002)

The weasel glides underneath the peaks; guards against the punch of the flower!
Flexible Style:Weasel!

You easily hit the doppleganger for 2 Hits! He hisses in surpries obviously not expecting such a formidable foe.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 10, 2002)

When the doppleganger next attacks, Moth flips right over the blow and moves in close, drawing his own dagger with which to parry and to strike.

*The manticore flips close to the city; parries the chi of the ice!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 10, 2002)

The ki-rin penetrates the heavens as it viciously assails the canine; waves away the efforts of the maze!

The Doppleganger strikes Moth for 1 Hit with a vicious attack.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 10, 2002)

Moth grabs a burning brand from the fireplace and flings it at the doppleganger.

*The spear rends the wastelands; dominates the assailment of the fires!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 10, 2002)

The staff storms the clearing; dominates the slash of the tree!

You strike the Doppleganger another blow.

Doppleganget 2/5.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 10, 2002)

Moth tumbles right into the doppleganger, entering into a vicious corps-a-corps where he can attempt to deliver some punishing blows up close where the creature can’t use its weapons.

*The mantis tumbles across the volcano; dodges the descent of the horn!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 10, 2002)

The southern cross thrusts the forest; dominates the assailment of the lash!

The Doppleganger strikes Moth for 1 more hit with a sudden strike in the midst of his tumble.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

Moth takes the blow, and latching onto the doppleganger, dredges up power from the depths of his soul and channels it into the creature’s body.

*Chair Shot!*


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

While the doppleganger reels from the magical attack, Moth knocks its blade aside and smacks the creature with a nasty blow from behind.

*The chimera sucker punches the pillars; shreds the blood of the blade!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

The turtle overwhelms the cavern; conceals the pain of the reptile!

The Doppleganger  hits the floor with a thud! Moth gains 5 Hits Defeated and a Knife and Fork, that on closer inspection can be seen to have dark runes on them.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

Moth sighs, wipes the sweat from his brow, and binds his wounds.  Then he methodically searches the house for anything out of the ordinary.

Natural Hits: 4 (7 total)
Hits Defeated: 1
Saved Experience: 0
Styles: Expert of the Panther
Powers: Dirty Trick, Shove, Chair Shot
Yen: 2
Armor: Heavy Robes (armor, +1 hit), Lesser Wardspell (shield, +2 hits)
Weapons: Wererat Dagger (+1 to Dagger moves), Red Star Pendant (+1 to Northstar and Ruby moves), Runic Knife (+1 to Dagger moves), Runic Fork (+1 to Trident moves)
Other Items: Metal Ball (from Red Star Valley)

(Purchased: Expert of the Panther, Shove.  Unfortunately, no Epic Power this level...  sigh.  Maybe next time.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

A close inspection of the house yields 2 things

There's a trapdoor leading down in the center of the room. 

and

There's a note on a desk at the back of the house.

The steak is very old and seems to be the only food in the place.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

Moth peruses the note.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

The Note Reads As Follows 

Remember what happened to the Last Fool here do not make his mistakes, make sure that you take a newcomer by Surprise or Better if you are unsure of its power send them to the Mansion or The Graveyard. 

Z.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

Moth folds up the note and puts it in his pouch.  Then he walks over to the window, thrusts his hands into the moonlight, and petitions a moon-sprite to give him light when he walks in the darkness.

To the corpse of the doppleganger, Moth says, "If you were ensouled, rather than a soulless demon, then I bid you seek out a virtuous existence in your next life."  Then he opens the trap door and descends to whatever lies below.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

A spark of light dancing in his hand Moth descends into the basement, in the room is an ancient chest carved with black runic markings and also a trapdoor similar marked.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

Trying to recall his lessons in ancient languages from the Monastery, Moth attempts to decipher the labyrinthine runes engraved upon the chest and the trapdoor.

*The foot rends the labyrinth; blocks the rising of the garden!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

A carefully examination reveals that they are runes of warding, some kind of summoning linked to a place where things lay imprisoned, the ward on the trapdoor is stronger than the one on the chest as is indicated by its complexity.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

Moth brings forth the knife and fork he took from the doppleganger.  Both are also marked with dark runes; perhaps they might serve as keys?


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

The Knife and Fork don't seem to  do anything when brought near the chest or trapdoor, there doesn't seem to be a keyhole on the chest and the trapdoor has a metal circle attached to it.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

"Perhaps," says Moth aloud to himself, "I ought not to meddle in whatever dark magics are bound here.  But I fear that I am a slave to my own curiosity.  And in any case, such wards as these must be here for a purpose, and if such evil creatures keep a thing behind lock and key, then perhaps it may be turned to some good purpose."  That said, he studies the runes on the chest until he feels ready, then chants a poem of protection as he attempts to unravel the wards upon the chest, using his own dagger where necessary to deface the dark runes.

*The lizard tramples the ruins; poetically shreds the push of the sickle!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 11, 2002)

As Moths dagger touches the dark runes there is a flare of light and the runes fade but a whirling brimstone smell forms and a horrible scaly devil appears and attacks!

Lemure 
CR 2
Hits 2
Energy Drain
Student of the Shadowy Claw
Unholy Warrior 

The fox shouts by the swamp; dodges the punch of the holy ground!

But Moth being prepared for such an eventuality swiftly hits it for 1 Hit! 

The creature prepares to attack again moving forward in a blinding silver blur :

The silver lizard parts the temple; shields the punch of the feline!


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 11, 2002)

Moth backflips away from the demon.  Holding a dagger in each hand, he drops into the raven stance and proceeds to torment the hellish creature with a variety of slashes, cuts and stabs.

*The raven torments the volcano; averts the terror of the tree!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 12, 2002)

Moth finds himself mauled for 1 Hit! 

But the devil then stands back and makes a bowing duck as it charges viciously forward!

The raven bows through the heavens; fends off the energy of the bird!


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2002)

Moth rolls aside and thrusts his dagger into the unwholesome thing!

*The oak thrusts the cliff; averts the rolling of the elements!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 12, 2002)

The demonic creature falls to the ground and then fades into non-existance.  The chest springs open revealing withing a sealed book, an old key and a silver ring with an engraving on it. 
"For my Daughter"


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2002)

"Perhaps I should have stayed in the Red Star Temple," mutters Moth as he collects the items from the chests.  "Demons raise their slithery heads wherever I go."  He proceeds to examine the book.  Unless he detects some sort of spell, poison or other ill thing upon it, he breaks the seal and begins to read.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 12, 2002)

Breaking open the book Moth discovers that it seems to be an ancient reference about the site the town was built on. It seems to have been written by one called Zaphael the First of Dark.

Edit- The book is really thick and would take weeks to read thorougly, however there is an index in the back that could prove helpful if you have something in particular to look up.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 12, 2002)

Moth thrusts the book into his satchel.  Threading the ring and the key on a leather thong, he ties them around his neck where he can easily reach them if need be.  Then, preparing his weapons, he attempts to disenchant the runes upon the trap door:

*The tiger swims underneath the wastelands; shreds the chaos of the crevice!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 13, 2002)

Once more the runes flare and fade and the portal opens this time it is man high and a beautiful human female emerges. The trapdoor also springs open.

"Thank you, I have been trapped there for so long! Thank you! Free"

She falls to the ground crying and kissing the floor.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 13, 2002)

Moth's eyes water at his sadness for the girl's plight and joy at her release; but then he hardens his heart, for might not the girl be a demon in disguise?

"Who are you?"  he asks gently.  "And what are you doing here?  I am called Moth, and I have rescued you from whatever fate has befallen you here in this terrible place."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 13, 2002)

She continues sobbing and kissing the ground but eventually Moth gets her to calm down and answer his questions. 

" I am Alysa, I  was one of the minor defenders of this town,   in an age that I guess must be long passed. But then a great nemesis came and I was imprisoned here.  In a pocket dimension full of devils, it was terrible."


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 13, 2002)

"I am sorry," Moth admits, "but this town has already fallen to evil.  It would be best for you, I think, were you to flee this place and find a new home elsewhere."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 14, 2002)

" I was minor compared to the other guardians but I am still skilled in my own right, I could grant you a little aid here if you desire it and I know a little of the history of this town. As well as the path to the Tombs below.  "

Alysa    
CR 4
Hits 4 
Powers: 
Mistress of the Irresistable Heavens
Mistress of the Sword 
Dirty Trick


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 14, 2002)

"Any aid or knowledge that you could provide would be valuable, miss.  I thank you for your kindness in this dark place."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 14, 2002)

"It is my pleasure to help someone who freed me from that hateful place, I can be of some assistance if you have something you wish to enquire about, although my knowledge is probably not applicable to the town above, since its been a long time I fear by the way you speak. "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 14, 2002)

"I heard something of the town's history from an evil creature not long ago; naturally, I mistrust its words, and so I should like to hear your rendition.  In addition, I would like to hear more about these tombs."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 14, 2002)

"Hmm, What year is this ? " 

(This is the Year of the Unseen Southern Cross in the 4th Age for Moth's information)


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 14, 2002)

"By current reckoning, it is the year of the Unseen Southern Cross, in the Fourth Age."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

" Ah, then I fear much of what I may tell you is useless I have been imprisoned here for more than a century. What I can tell you of the history of this place is that it is a Nexus, it draws the greatest warriors of Light and Dark to it, the force that holds this place has a great edge in the eternal battle, it has been conquered and reconquered many times, the tombs below hold the mightiest fallen warriors of Light and Darkness but I suspect that they rest uneasily at best. "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth nods.  "That is much the same as what the demon told me," he says.  "I found this among the possessions in that chest over there.  Is it yours?"  He removes the silver ring from its place around his neck and offers it to Alysa.  "If she is a shapeshifter," he thinks to himself, "then the silver should mark her; and if she is not, then it is probably hers."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Alysa takes the ring and examines it 

"No this is not mine. "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

"Ah well."  Moth sighs.  "Its wearer may no longer remain among the living.  But I shall hold it for a time, until I discover the truth of the matter."

After reclaiming the ring, he says, "Perhaps we should proceed into these tombs of which you speak, if you think that I am ready for the dangers therein.  Perhaps we might spar with one another, so that we may each gauge the other's mettle?"

(If she agrees, this would be a YBA tournament fight fought for Respect.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

"If you wish, it has been a long time since I have fought.   

*
I find your ancestor to be like unto a horror, your fortress to be ill-conceived, and your sword to be sloppy. * "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

"It is best, then, that you get used to it again.  *I find your aunt to be brazen, your shrine to be ill-kept, and your magic to be jaded.*"


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Insults Moth, who may set Match Style and Length.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

"I choose a five flag traditional speed match."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Alysa shall begin and the fighters will alternate.

 The running whip slashes facing the clouds; parts the foray of the canine as it quells the storm of the fortification! 

Alysa runs forward and attacks with a series of inaccurate attacks that form a formidable defense.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth calls forth his _chi_ in a blaze of light.

*The nunchaku illuminates the tundra; avoids the punch of the club!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Alysa scores a hit and from somewhere a flag unfurls.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth attempts a leg sweep.

*The nunchaku flies below the tower; quells the punch of the horn!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

The foot ravages the foothills; conceals the thrust of the venom!

Moth goes down to deliver the leg sweep and finds himself knocked down.  

Another Flag Unfurls on Alysa's side

2 Flags Alysa 0 Moth 5 Target


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Alysa must be out of practice at fighting because she begins singing a song about an ancient defender of this place. 


The ki-rin sings underneath the cavern; protects against the edge of the farm!


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth leaps into the air and attempts to kick Alysa twice in the head with a sprightly one-two dance step.

*The rat dances atop the cemetery; leaps over the tempest of the sky!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Alysa gets kicked and falls back 

2 Flags Alysa 1 Flag Moth


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

After a few quick feints, Moth tries to push past Alysa's defenses with a deceptively slow punch.

*The fist slides next to the marsh; shields the motion of the ledge!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

The manticore storms the prairie; averts the pain of the elements!

Alysa must have recovered herself because she proceeds to growl and beat Moth up. 

3 Flags Alysa 1 Flag Moth


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

The staff sucker punches the ocean; shreds the offensive of the flower!

Alysa attempts a sucker punch.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth goes for sheer force, attempting to knock Alysa off her feet with a single thunderous blow.

*The thunder removes the swamp; negates the descent of the maze!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Alysa gets knocked to the ground 

3 Flags Alysa 2 Flags Moth Goal 7


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth dodges and weaves as he looks for an opening.

*The panther prances next to the orchard; dodges the motion of the horn!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

The panther breaks the grotto; absorbs the efforts of the sickle!

Moth promptly gets knocked down in his own style. 

4 Flags Alysa 2 Flags Moth

The blizzard flips below the wastelands; redirects the efforts of the mountain! *yen*

Alysa does a cartwheel and attempts to kick Moth.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth intercepts Alysa's cartwheel with a sudden, direct strike.

*The snake strikes before the peaks; protects against the cut of the canine!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth knocks Alysa to the ground 

4 Alysa 3 Moth 5 Goal


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth assails Alysa with the legendary _inescapable strike_.

*Chair Shot!*

He then awaits her next move...


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

The west wind strikes above the cliff; dodges the kick of the rodent!

Alysa attempts a high kick.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth attempts to slip past Alysa's kick, then aims a blow at her solar plexus.

*The mace invades the castle as it obliterates the Vineyard of Xian's Song; removes the chaos of the pole!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth knocks Alysa down winning the match and earning himself 2 Hits Defeated. 

She gets up and salutes with her fist over her heart 

"You are a skilled warrior"


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

Moth bows deeply.  "As are you.  So, how may I serve you, and through you, the Light?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

"I do not know warrior, it has been far to long since I was here, perhaps one of the warriors of light below could advise you. "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

"Then I shall await your directions to these warriors of the Light...  if you feel that I am ready for the journey."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 15, 2002)

"There are 3 ways there, through the cemetary, through the sewers below or through a secret entrance in the forest outside as far as I remember"


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 15, 2002)

"Then let us leave this city and go into the forest.  Should we find ourselves in over our heads, I'd rather not have to deal with this entire city full of were-folk and demons on the way out."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 16, 2002)

"Very well, um could you show me out of this town ? I'd guess its changed a lot since I was last here."


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 16, 2002)

"Very well.  Follow me, and make no sound."

Moth leads Alysa back to the section of wall he'd climbed to enter the town, and helps her to climb.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 17, 2002)

Alysa follows Moth out of town. The wall seems somewhat passive and does not interefere with the journey out. Leaving the town Alysa leads Moth out into the woods to a downward sloping tunnel. 

"Beware as we move through here the spirits of the mighty warriors here rest uneasily. Some of them are champions of almost pure evil. "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2002)

"I shall follow your lead, lady.  I may only trust that we shall be able to withstand whatever evil may come forth to confront us."

Moth follows Alysa into the tunnel, his moon-sprite brightening once again to light their way.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 18, 2002)

As you head down into the tunnel there is a feeling of cloying darkness as if some restless spirit is reaching out. As you progress the feeling grows stronger and stronger and you can even here foot steps behind you.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2002)

Gripping his dagger nervously, Moth glances back over his shoulder.  He nonetheless follows Alysa's lead.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 18, 2002)

Looking behind you, you see an ancient skeleton dressed in ancient chain armour, clutching a shield and wearing a black onyx ring. You can just make out a faint etching of a skull on the ancient shield it carries. At its hip a sword covered in rust is sheathed, in its eyes burn red pinpricks of light.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2002)

"Alysa?" he hisses, "An undead, behind us."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 18, 2002)

Alysa spins around 

"Uh oh. "

The skeleton quickly moves to attack the rust and tarnish of the ages droping off its equipment revealing a wickedly sharp sword, an expensive ring and a set of black chain mail, with a shield engraved with the image of a broken skull.

Death Master
CR 22
Hits 27
Master of the  Hidden Sword
Unholy Warrior
Sneaky Trickx1
Poison Bladex2
Dirty Trickx1
Modifiers (invisible, stealthy, sneaky, sly, evasive, unseen)
Master of the Shadowy Tombs
Unholy Battery (3 Ki)
Master of the Secret Heavens (Taught)
Master of the Tricky Ki-Rin (Taught)
Undead
Energy Drain
Armour: Chainmail of The Dark Master (+3 Hits)
Weapon: Sword of Hidden Shadows (+2 Sword,+2 Shadows,+2 Hidden)
Accessory: Ring of Guarding Onyx (+1 Hit) 

At Alyssa!
The blizzard moves across the canyon; parries the edge of the mire!


Alyssa attempts to flee
The scythe punches higher than the peaks as it menacingly crushes the rodent; leaps over the punch of the flower!

"I think we are outmatched and counsel a swift retreat!"


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2002)

"I'm with you.  Spirits of earth and stone, protect us!"  His desperate invocation calls great stony hands from the passage wall that grapple the ancient skeleton.  As the undead smashes at the hands with mighty strokes from his black blade, Moth grabs Alysa by the hand and they both run like hell.

Moth attempts to flee: *Dirty Trick!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 18, 2002)

Fleeing deeper into the tunnel Moth and Alyssa eventually enter a cave in which hundreds of onyx and ebony coffins lay. 

Alyssa whispers

"This is where the greatest of the Dark are laid to rest. the Lords of Darkness and the Voids upon creation, bewary here there spirits are powerful and they are not as hindered by death as many. We should leave through that cavern over there quickly. Unless you wish to loot the coffins for the items of these Champions of Dark Power. "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 19, 2002)

Moth utters a short laugh.  "And if we were outmatched before?  No, thank you.  Let us move on."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 20, 2002)

"Yes a wise decision" 

Alyssa leads you through a door out into anothe rtunnel, the way seems to glow with a faint light. Alysa turns a corner and Moth hears a sound behind him, like a cry for help.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 21, 2002)

Moth hesitates for only an instant, then sprints around the corner to catch up with Alysa.  "More trickery," he mutters to himself.  "Divided, we are easier prey; and I must care for Alysa's safety."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 22, 2002)

Hurrying around the corner Moth enters a room of crystal and diamond coffins, within lay ancient warriors, perfectly preserved, in armours of shiny mithral and gold.  

Alysa has vanished.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 23, 2002)

"This must be where the Champions of Light must lie," thinks Moth.  Aloud, he calls sharply, "Alysa!  Where are you?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 23, 2002)

Moth hears a laugh from behind him. Turning he sees a figure that resembles Alysa decked in armour like those in the crystal coffins where, the figure shines with a silver light and seems almost transluctent.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 24, 2002)

Reflexively, Moth bows before the shining apparition.  "Alysa?" he asks.  "Is that you?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 27, 2002)

"Yes, indeed it is, thank you Moth, for bringing me here, where I can find my rest after two centuries band in that infernal place. My only company a demon lady before she was freed a week before you freed me. You have done me a great service, how can I repay this debt ? "


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 28, 2002)

Moth kneels at the transformed Alysa's feet.  "To have aided you in your sacred path is all the reward I require," he says raptly.  "I only ask that I may be of some service to the Light."


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 30, 2002)

"Your humility does you proud, but I would give you something for your aid. Please tell me something you desire. Those of us gathered here know of many things. "


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 3, 2003)

Inspiration dawns in Moth's eyes.  "Before I came to this place," he says, "I sought a hero to banish the darkness from the Red Star Temple, to save the village of Reddawn.  The demons within the temple were too strong for me to overcome.  But here...  in this place...  you rest, the champions of the Light!  Can one not be spared to cleanse the Temple and set the souls of the monks at rest?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2003)

Alysa looks saddened 

"We cannot leave here, this place is a Nexus,  a turning point in the battle between light and dark we cannot leave here. Fortunately nor can the others. Perhaps we can help you, this place has its problems, a great darkness besets it, we can tell you where to find things to increase your power, perhaps it will aid you in freeing the Red Star Monks. But remember nothing is free, all power must be earnt, before you ask for this aid.  "


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2003)

"Then I shall do what I must.  Tell me where I must go, what I must do, to gain the strength to fight against the darkness.  Whatever the price shall be, I shall pay it."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2003)

"Very well, do you desire the test of Body,Mind or Spirit ? "


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 7, 2003)

"Lady, please tell me; what are these tests of which you speak?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2003)

"Do you wish to challenge your mind ? Test the edge of your wit for a sharp edge ? Or the strength of your will or your body ? To strengthen your defences ? . "


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 9, 2003)

"The darkness, both without and within, will not ultimately be conquered through wit nor vigor, but through the indomitable will of the righteous.  I choose the Test of Spirit.  I pray that my spirit shall be equal to the task."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 11, 2003)

Alya looks pleased, 

"An excellent choice but the most difficult of tests too. Go then to the tomb of the dark ones, stand in the centre and concentrate on the darkness within. May your spirit be strong."


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 11, 2003)

"Thank you, Lady."  Moth bows, then follows her instructions and returns to the chamber of dark tombs.  His moon-sprite follows, its light pale and wan in the shadowed chamber.  There he waits for the test to begin.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 15, 2003)

As Moth watches a dark shadow appears before him. 

"Fool, you think your nobility can protect you ? What does it offer you ?"


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 15, 2003)

Moth stands in silence, weighing his words.  At last, he speaks: "The darkness does not understand the light.  You cannot understand the altruistic impulse.  Your question has no meaning."  He pauses, then continues.  "This is the test, and you are here to tempt me.  Make me your offer, dark spirit.  Call out to the darkness within me."  He smiles.  "I will wait."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2003)

The figure hovers and smiles 

"I can give you the power to destroy that which lurks in the Red Star Valley. "


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 16, 2003)

"The power to destroy means little without the power to create," replies the young monk.  "And your offer will certainly come with too high a price.  What good shall come of destroying one evil if I take its place as another?  I decline your offer.  Try again."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2003)

A little more uncertain now the figure floats to the ground.

"I can tell you what lurks within this town, give you the knowledge to destroy it and earn you fame and power and the love of many, to create something new in this place.  "


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 17, 2003)

Moth shakes his head.  "Fame means nothing to me, nor do I value such love as may be earned through the destruction of others.  As to the power to create something new here, that is not my place; this town is home to hundreds that may create something new when the darkness gives way to the Light.  I would not presume to usurp their role.  For the second time, I refuse your offer.  Try again."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2003)

The shadow shape now stands on the ground and radiates an aura of unfocused hostility. 

"I can give you the purpose of all monastic orders, I can tell you the true meaning of existence. "


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 19, 2003)

"Do you think so?" the monk replies disdainfully.  "The Way that can be spoken is not the true Way.  True wisdom may not be imparted by the mouth, nor apprehended by the ear.  Only by living a life in harmony with nature and with one's self can one find truth and peace."  He shakes his head.  "Can you not come up with something better?  Or plausible?  For the third time, I discard your offer.  Try again, if you can."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2003)

The shape crouches back. 

"Your spirit is strong and I am weakened but the prize will not be yours so easily. " 

The shadow lunges forward with ferocity.

Day: Panther
Location: Tomb

Soul Shadow 
CR 7
Hits 12
Powers
Dirty Trick x1 (Negated)
Student of the Hidden Hells
Unholy Warrior 
Possessions: Knowledge of the Spirit (+5 Hits Accesory)

Move: The tsunami bashes the ricefield; wards off the beauty of the sky!

(Due to Moth's resilence in the face of temptation the shadow is denied: a) Dirty Trick b) Location Hells and c) the day is Panther.)


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 19, 2003)

"What must be, must be."  Moth takes a sliding step back and to the side.  Raising his hands, he calls light from them to shred the encroachment of the darkness.

*The lizard torments the marsh; shreds the rising of the pole!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 21, 2003)

The shadow recoils from the light its blow going astray. 

11/12 
Undaunted the creature springs forth again determined to quell Moth's spirit. 

The chimera quells the ocean; grasps the chi of the venom!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 21, 2003)

Moth stands firm against the darkness and calls upon his _chi_ to hammer the shadow with holy light.

*The hammer appears within the forest; wards off the chi of the holy ground!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 21, 2003)

The shadow manages to strike Moth for 1 Hit and then tries a cunning kick. 

The sly foot moves underneath the cemetery; conceals the thrust of the pole!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 21, 2003)

Light trails from Moth's hand as he directs a downward slash at the encroaching shadow.

*The scythe slaughters the well; redirects the foray of the flower!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 22, 2003)

Despite the shadows cunning and excellent defence its move is to nonsensical to do Moth any harm. Reeling from Moth's blow the soul shadow rises up like a scorpion and bashes out. 

10/12

The scorpion bashes the volcano; protects against the motion of the star!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 22, 2003)

His fingers hooked like an eagle's claw, Moth rends the chaotic, twisting darkness with pure white flame.

*The claw ravages the labyrinth; shields against the chaos of the farm!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 23, 2003)

Reeling back again the dark spirit gathers its energy and leaps forward to quickly assail the shrine of Moth's spirit. 

9/12

The grasshopper assails the shrine; redirects the throw of the sands!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 23, 2003)

Swirling his _chi_ about him like a radiant cloak, Moth shields himself against the shadow's black wind.  He presses his fingers together in the posture known as "the Unicorn's horn" and stabs forward in an effort to pierce the darkness.

*The unicorn punches by the waterfall; averts the tempest of the wind!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2003)

This time the soul shadow lands a hit on Moth and then swiftly charges with the ruthlessness of a wolf. 

The wolf silences the atoll; conceals the kick of the mire!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 25, 2003)

The young monk gathers the light into a blazing shield to turn away the darkness.  Spinning backwards out of reach, he retaliates against the shadow with a dazzling barrage of spikes of pure light.

Moth (5/7) attacks the shadow: *The manticore ravages the dungeon; shields against the onslaught of the bone!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2003)

Reeling back the shadow gathers energy and launches into a hellish attack!

8/12 

The whip scatters the hells; removes the assailment of the ice!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 25, 2003)

The shadow claws futilely at the shield of light.  Smiling thinly, Moth says, "Try again."

*Shove!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 26, 2003)

Forming a sword from its self the shadow charges forward again. 

The sword crushes the clouds; dominates the blood of the sands!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 26, 2003)

While the shadow splits its attention by attacking high and defending low, Moth rolls aside and attempts to disrupt its energies with a magnified _kiai_ shout.

*The whip shouts atop the plain; fends off the rolling of the canine for it beautifully quells the rolling of the lash! *yen**

(Does this thing have a Yen factor?)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 29, 2003)

Moth's defence though good is directed not at the shadows attack and he takes 1 hit. Grinning the shadow leaps forward towards Moth.

The spider leaps in the midst of the atoll; negates the chaos of the grass!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 29, 2003)

Moth grasps the shadow and blasts it from within with burning light.

*The chimera invades the ocean; grasps the thrust of the abomination!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 29, 2003)

Screaming in agony the shadow gathers its power and unleashes an awesome blast of darkness at Moth. 

7/12

The northstar shreds the heavens; reduces the beauty of the cave!


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 29, 2003)

"Ah," says the monk as he flips backwards, "evil always contains the seeds of its own destruction.  Spirits of fire, guard me against the darkness!"  He breathes forth a great deluge of white flame, which turns to scarlet fire as it washes over the shadow with the force of a tsunami plummeting over a cliff.

Moth (4/7) attacks the shadow: *The ruby tsunami tumbles near the bluff; averts the edge of the field!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 1, 2003)

The shadow strikes Moth for 1 hit and becoming confident it blends into its shadowy surrounds. 

The whip sinuously becomes one with the glade; waves away the terror of the shell!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 1, 2003)

Moth's entire body burns with white flame.  As the shadow blends into the darkness, he blends into the light; and the light spins in a great slow spiral of _yang_ energy that blazes brighter and brighter throughout the tomb.

Moth (3/7) attacks the shadow: *The phoenix spins above the hells and sinuously becomes one with the Yang River Bridge; blocks the speed of the sickle! *yen**


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 1, 2003)

Wounded the shadow stumbles back and gathers its energy and slashes forward again.

6/12 

The snake slashes close to the orchard; dominates the efforts of the fires and lies within the assailment of the bird!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 1, 2003)

Drawing the light back into himself, Moth shreds the shadow's attack with a sweep of his hand, then lunges at the thing with the speed and grace of a tiger.

*The tiger thrusts the foothills; shreds the kick of the ice!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 3, 2003)

Shocked by Moth's blow the shadow falls forward at him.

5/12

The willow falls before the ricefield; blocks the offensive of the cave!

OOC- No yen factor.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 3, 2003)

Wisps of white flame continue to flicker around the tomb.  In their light, Moth slashes at the shadow as it falls towards him, attempting to cleave it in two.

Moth (3/7) attacks the shadow: *The rat parts the glade and slashes close to the fires; protects against the drive of the iron!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 4, 2003)

Wounded the shadow prepares a devastating attack and launches forward like the reaper of souls.

4/12

The scythe drowns the well; protects against the punch of the iron!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 4, 2003)

The young monk tightens the focus of his _chi_ until his hand blazes like a star.  Once again, he attempts to shear the darkness asunder with the light.

Moth (3/7) attacks the shadow: *The northstar perfectly cuts the island; blocks the assailment of the sickle!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 5, 2003)

Whimpering and greatly weakened the shadow bursts into a horrible wailing song.

3/12 

 The chain sings facing the glacier; redirects the kick of the insect!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2003)

Moth reaches into his satchel and brings forth a cherry blossom that he plucked in the forest the previous day.  He sprinkles the petals aloft on a wind of pale fire, filling the tomb with the bright fragrance of spring.

*The cherry blossom tumbles higher than the volcano; shields the violence of the blade!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 6, 2003)

Moth's superior defence allows him to land a blow on the shadow. 

2/12

The scorpion falls facing the sea; removes the thrust of the reptile!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2003)

Moth draws his dagger.  "Let this end," he says.  "Oh spirits of fire and air, of earth and water, guide my hand as I strike against the Darkness!"  The dagger flickers, then burns, then blazes with light as the monk strikes a blow against the shadow.

*The dagger demolishes the grotto; redirects the offensive of the elements!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 8, 2003)

With an agonizing scream the shadow is banished from existence and Moth feels a deep knowledge enter his soul.

Moth recieves 7 hits defeated (this counts as an epic foe if Moth levels up now) and gains the Knowledge of the Spirit (+5 Hits) Accessory (Valued at 30 Yen!).


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 8, 2003)

Feeling strangely light-headed, Moth retraces his steps to return to Alysa and the Champions of Light.

(Wow, that was rough.  And now I feel like a munchkin.  Nonetheless, I'll take it.  )


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 10, 2003)

OOC- Would you mind posting full stats for Moth please? 

Returning to the chamber Moth finds Alysa waiting, seeing him enter strengthened by the knowledge he has gained she smiles. 

"Congratulations, you have proved your strength of spirit, now do you desire to test your mind or body ? "


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 10, 2003)

“It is said that the health of the mind depends upon the health of the body,” replies Moth.  “Therefore, I choose the Test of the Body as my next trial.”


*Moth, a Monk of the Red Butterfly*
Natural Hits: 4 (12 total!)
Hits Defeated: 12
Saved Experience: 0
Styles: Expert of the Panther
Powers: Dirty Trick, Shove, Chair Shot
Yen: 2
Armor: Heavy Robes (armor, +1 hit), Lesser Wardspell (shield, +2 hits), Knowledge of the Spirit (accessory, +5!)
Weapons: Wererat Dagger (+1 to Dagger moves), Red Star Pendant (+1 to Northstar and Ruby moves), Runic Knife (+1 to Dagger moves), Runic Fork (+1 to Trident moves)
Other Items: Metal Ball (from Red Star Valley)


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 10, 2003)

"The test of body"

A white light shines and Moth finds himself in an empty stone corridor, running north-south, there are no visible entrances or exits in sight.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 10, 2003)

(Um, how can Moth tell which way is north?  A mysterious magnetic sense?    He'll walk whichever way he's facing when he arrives; or if it's a choice of going left or right, he'll go right.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

Moth just had the knowledge within his mind. (OOC- it makes looking at my map easier ) 

Moth heads north and as he walks he hears a click and a gout of flame in the shape of a burning black bird prings from the wall.

Trap!
CR N/A
Powers: Pefect Master of the Shadowy Phoenix 
              Strategic Planner 
              Master of the Volcano 
              Chi Strike

The willow shreds the village; silences the motion of the rodent!
Perfect Master of the Dark Phoenix
Strategic Planner Volcano

The Shadowy Phoenix shreds the Volcano; silences the motion of the rodent!
Chi Strike !


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 11, 2003)

Moth twists gracefully to evade the oncoming bird of fire.

*The ki-rin easily quells the ricefield; dodges the stab of the bird!*

(Edited to change from a Shove after I noticed the Chi Strike.  And wow, talk about pulling the right defense!)


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 11, 2003)

Moth twists out of the way of the flame and avoids any damage.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 11, 2003)

Chastened by the near-miss, Moth edges forward carefully, all senses alert for further traps and threats.

Moth searches for traps: * The northstar severs the marsh; strikes by the descent of the grass!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 12, 2003)

Edging carefully forward Moth spots a trap and steps around it, Moth finds face to face with himself!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 12, 2003)

Moth regards his double with caution.  "What are you?" he inquires.  "Another doppleganger, haunting this place of peril?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 12, 2003)

The duplicate makes no reply and seems to be awaiting Moth doing something.


Moth
Hits 13
CR 8
Yen Factor 0
Powers
Expert of the Panther 
Dirty Trick 
Shove  
Chair Shot 
Possession
Monk Robes of the Martial Body (Armour +5 Hits)


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 12, 2003)

Moth smiles.  "I assume that this is the Test of the Body, then?  To test my strength against my mirror-double.  Very well, then.  Would you care to strike first?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 12, 2003)

The double remains unmoving.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 12, 2003)

"Well then," says Moth, "let us test your reflexes."  That said, he leaps forward, attempting to arc over the double's head and slap at its ears to deafen and disorient it.

*The lotus blossom moves above the glacier; removes the roar of the insect!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 12, 2003)

The willow tumbles facing the cavern; defends against the motion of the grave!

The doubles reaction is quick and graceful as it bends and tumbles with the blow rolling into Moth's legs to inflice 1 Hit of damage on him.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 12, 2003)

"Ah," says Moth, "your reflexes are good.  But what of your dexterity?"  With that, he concentrates on weaving in the midst of the double's blows, attempting to dodge or block everything that comes his way while he takes his opponent's measure.

*The ki-rin drifts in the midst of the foothills; blocks the energy of the flower!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 12, 2003)

The whip punches next to the plain; defends against the onslaught of the field!

With graceful ease Moth avoids the double's blows and lands a hit of his own.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 13, 2003)

"Now," says Moth, "let us begin in earnest."  Quick as a wolf, he moves to grasp the double's arm with one hand and smash it in the belly with the other.

Moth (11/12) attacks his double: *The wolf strikes the ravine; grasps the motion of the pole!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 15, 2003)

The crouching nunchaku parts the village; shields the stab of the maze! 

Moth's double ducks below his punch and delivers a nasty blow to the stomach inflicting 1 Hit on Moth!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 15, 2003)

Moth bobs and weaves, seeking an opening.  When he finds it, he moves with the grace of a snake, sliding past the double's guard to rake at its face, his clawed fingers blazing with _chi_.

Moth (10/12) attacks his double: *The tiger prances with the prairie; sinuously shreds the chi of the garden!*


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2003)

**BUMP**


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 28, 2003)

12/13
The tsunami spins from the vineyard; quells the thrust of the settlement!

Moth easily claws the doubles face, for 1 Hit. 

Double (11/13)


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 1, 2003)

Smiling a little, Moth essays a leg sweep against his doppelgänger.

Moth (10/12) attacks the double: *The mace parts the pillars; removes the energy of the field!*


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2003)

bump!


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 8, 2003)

The panther slashes underneath the hells; removes the energy of the lash!


Moth avoids the doubles powerful but inaccurate attack and thumps it for 1 Hit. 

Double 10/13


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 8, 2003)

Moth attempts another leg sweep using the Dragon's Tail technique.

Moth (10/12) attacks the double: *The dragon bows underneath the pillars; protects against the chi of the insect!*


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 12, 2003)

**BUMP*!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 19, 2003)

The tsunami drowns the desert; waves away the efforts of the blade!

The double performs an overwhelming attack, grabbing Moth and suffocating him for 1 Hit!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 19, 2003)

Twisting free, Moth twists his dagger through an intricate pattern of defense, then attempts to smack his double in the teeth with a hammerlike blow from his free hand.

Moth (9/12) attacks the double: *The hammer flies through the cemetery; shreds the aggression of the fortification!*


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 16, 2003)

... and in the heat of battle, one moment seems to stretch for an eternity...


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 18, 2003)

OOC - Kalanyr gives himself 20 lashes.  Bad Kal! A test does not mean you can ignore the adventure for a month! Bad Kal!

(I'll fix this up in the morning, I need to work out what order the movs are in again, I've left this way to long my apologies)


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 19, 2003)

The southern cross tramples the clouds; waves away the drive of the elements and cautiously defends against the descent of the cave!

Moth's double promptly tramples over him waving away his windborn attack and cautiously defending against any nasty tricks Moth might try while being trampled. Moth takes 1 Hit.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 19, 2003)

Calling upon the spirits, Moth smites his double with a blaze of light and color.

Moth (8/12) assaults his double: *The cherry blossom blasts the plain; scatters the thrust of the isle!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 21, 2003)

The east wind attacks the cliff; shields the storm of the abomination!

Moth overwhelms his double inflicting a Hit upon it.  (9/13)


----------



## Ciaran (May 2, 2003)

Before his double can recover, Moth presses forward with an overwhelming assault.

Moth (8/12) attacks his double: *The whip drowns the island and menacingly carves the crevice; scatters the violence of the spring!*


----------



## Kalanyr (May 3, 2003)

The tsunami mangles the foothills; leaps over the pain of the maze!

Moth wants more grabs his double and chokes the life out of it (Double:8 hits)


----------



## Ciaran (May 3, 2003)

Moth leaps into the air and descends upon his double with the deadly accuracy of a falling blade.

Moth (8/12) attacks his double: *The sword falls from the swamp; waves away the stab of the grave!*


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 17, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 18, 2003)

The dragon sweeps higher than the waterfall; avoids the slash of the mire!

Moving with surprising speed the double sweep Moth from his feet narrowly avoiding Moth's mirey slash. (Moth takes 1 hit.) 

(Double: 8 hits)


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 18, 2003)

Moth leaps in again, falling upon his double with the speed and ferocity of a wolf.

Moth (7/12) attacks his double:*The wolf falls with the rapids; negates the stab of the canine!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 22, 2003)

The raven impales the ricefield; shields against the descent of the storm!

Like a harbinger of death Moth's double imapales him. (Moth takes 1 Hit).


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 22, 2003)

Moth doubles over in pain, then leaps upon his opponent once more, again trying to guard against his double's impaling attacks.

Moth (6/12) attacks his double: *The southern cross bows on top of the village; reduces the stab of the canine!*


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 25, 2003)

The invisible kama speaks through the paradise; blocks the cut of the holy ground! *yen*

Moth's double disappears from sight and a booming unholy word rings out knocking Moth to the ground. (Moth takes 1 Hit)


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 25, 2003)

Enraged by this trickery, Moth waits for his double to reappear, then flips over it and attacks it from behind.

Moth (5/12) assaults his double: *The thunder angrily sucker punches the city; dodges the violence of the isle!*


----------

